# Wie gut kommt die 3080 mit hochwertigen 650 Watt netzteilen klar?



## Thetiga (23. November 2020)

Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht wie gut die 3080 mit Oberklasse Netzteilen zwischen 600 und 700 Watt klarkommt?

Hatte mir vor wenigen Wochen erst das be quiet! Straight Power 11 gekauft und würde jetzt ungern nochmal was neues kaufen wollen. 

Jemand schon selbst so ein Setup in betrieb und kann hier über Erfahrungen berichten?


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. November 2020)

So lange du die Karte stock betreibst und kein irres "schiebe die TDP in astronomische Höhen"-Customdesign kaufst läuft ne RTX3080 auch an einem guten 550W-Netzteil. Ein 650W-SP11 hat mit der Karte keine Probleme so lange du nicht manuell die Settings übertreibst.

Die Karte hat ab Werk 320W. Wenn man böse will rechnet man Lastspitzen von 400W was aber nicht wirklich nötig ist da (gute!) Netzteile das in ihrer Dimensionierung einbezogen haben bzw. sowas durch große Primärcaps ausgleichen. Selbst mit größerer CPU und Restsystem kommst du da nie an die 500W Gesamtverbrauch ran.
Schwierig wirds dann, wenn hersteller oder Benutzer hingehen und der Karte 350+W erlauben was im Limit dann zu Spitzen von gefühlten 500W (nur Karte!) resulieren kann - da kommen dann die ganzen Hiobsbotschaften aus dem Netz her, dass 750W-Netzteile und noch stärkere Modelle aussteigen können.

Wenn du etwas optimieren möchtest kann man einer RTX3080/90 in der Spannungskurve ein Limit verpassen (je nach Neigung bei 800 oder 850 oder 900mV). Das reduziert den Verbrauch je nachdem wo man das Limit setzt ziemlich stark und killt insbesondere die extremen Lastspitzen die ursächlich von Spitzenboosts über 1V vGPU kommen, kostet aber nur sehr wenig Performance. Eine so betriebene RTX3080 ist für die wenigsten Netzteile noch ein Problem. (Anleitung: https://www.igorslab.de/geforce-rtx...und-experimentierfreude-auf-ampere-treffen/2/)


----------



## Thetiga (23. November 2020)

okay danke, das klingt ja schonmal recht zuversichtlich. danke


----------



## Threshold (23. November 2020)

Du musst die Karte an beide Rails anschließen, dann läuft das.


----------



## zeitgeist1234 (30. November 2020)

Hab den gleichen Fall.
Habe gestern meine Wunschkarte ( 3080er von Asus  TUF OC) neu bei einem Shop bekommen können und auch noch ein BQ SP E11 650w verbaut. Auch vor ca 9 Monaten gekauft.
Die TDP sollte 340 sein. Manche Shops sagen 320w. Bin mir auch nicht so ganz sicher, ob das reicht. CPU wäre ein ryzen 3700x.
Mal sehen, wann die Karte ankommt.


----------



## Olstyle (30. November 2020)

Für beide gilt: Das NT ist mindestens gut genug um keine Schäden zu verursachen.
Sollte es nach dem Wechsel unerklärliche Neustarts geben reicht das NT nicht. Läuft der Rechner durch einfach freuen und weiter machen.


----------



## zeitgeist1234 (30. November 2020)

Lt Igor sollte es funktionieren. Na, mal abwarten. Kann ja immer was sein.
Welches NT würdet ihr dann empfehlen? Hersteller egal. Kann man die verlegten Kabel bei einem NT-Neukauf einfach ans neue NT anschließen (sofern modular) oder muss es dann vom selbten Hersteller sein?


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. November 2020)

Es reicht keine Sorge. Das straight power ist auch eines der Modelle das im mittleren Preisbereich empfohlen würde. Klar, für Leute due 1000€-Grafikkarten einbauen würde man eher highend Netzteile empfehlen (etwa ein Seasonic Prime PX 750) aber erfahrungsgemäß ist die Neigung wirklich Geld für ein sehr gutes NT auszugeben weit seltener als irre viel Geld für ne GPU rauszuhauen. 

Und ja, die verlegten kabel sind oft nicht nur hersteller- sondern sogar modellspeziefisch. Die musste mit austauschen.


----------



## zeitgeist1234 (30. November 2020)

Meine GPU hat weniger, als 900€ gekostet, also sollte es reichen 

Ok, also ein Seasonic prime px 750 als Notbeschaffung dann. Danke


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2020)

zeitgeist1234 schrieb:


> Habe gestern meine Wunschkarte ( 3080er von Asus TUF OC) neu bei einem Shop bekommen können und auch noch ein BQ SP E11 650w verbaut. Auch vor ca 9 Monaten gekauft.


Schließ die Karte an beide Rails an und dann läuft das.


----------



## Thetiga (30. November 2020)

Hab meinen PC jetzt seit Samstag mit dem Netzteil laufen, Hab als Karte  mit der Gigabyte  RTX 3080 gaming OC vorlieb nehmen müssen. War leider die einzige an die ich noch zum mehr oder weniger vertretbaren preis rangekommen bin.  Gab bis jetzt noch keine Probleme. Hätte gerne noch ein wenig am Prozessortakt rumgespielt um den Bottleneck meines 2700x etwas zu minimieren aber mit dieser Karte lass ich dass dann doch besser mal :S


----------



## Apfelkind (1. Dezember 2020)

Thetiga schrieb:


> Hätte gerne noch ein wenig am Prozessortakt rumgespielt um den Bottleneck meines 2700x etwas zu minimieren aber mit dieser Karte lass ich dass dann doch besser mal :S


Was soll ich denn dann bei meinem i7 7700k sagen, wenn deiner angeblich schon ein Bottleneck ist.


----------



## NuVirus (1. Dezember 2020)

in einigen Games ist nen 7700k bestimmt flotter als nen 2700x, hängt halt von der Situation ab.

Mit dem E11 550W musste ich etwas Undervolting betreiben aber das hat eigl keine Leistung gekostet und spart Strom/Hitze.


----------



## zeitgeist1234 (2. Dezember 2020)

Kleine Rückmeldung:

Karte ist angekommen, verbaut und jetzt durch einige Benchmarks gejagt worden (rdr2,  Borderlands 3 (3x), Horizon Zero Dawn (2x), Superposition 1080p extreme und 4k optimised.

Bisher läuft alles rund. Wann würde es sich denn bemerkbar machen?


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2020)

zeitgeist1234 schrieb:


> Wann würde es sich denn bemerkbar machen?


Wenn der Rechner einfach abschaltet.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Dezember 2020)

zeitgeist1234 schrieb:


> Wann würde es sich denn bemerkbar machen?


Glaub mir du merkst es. Kurz beschreiben: *KLACK* --> Aus.


----------



## zeitgeist1234 (2. Dezember 2020)

Nee, ich meinte "wann", nicht "wie". Also direkt am Anfang des Spieles oder erst nach Stunden?

Neben den spielen hab ich jetzt mehrmals Superposition und timespy durchlaufen lassen mit 99% Auslastung.

Hwmonitor sagt max 320w für die GPU. Vielleicht bottlenecked die CPU und drückt somit den Verbrauch?

Hatte noch gsync und framecap drin. Ich lasse es nochmal durchlaufen. Und Leistung im Treiber am maximal


----------



## Olstyle (2. Dezember 2020)

zeitgeist1234 schrieb:


> Hatte noch gsync und framecap drin


Nagut mit letzterem warst du wahrscheinlich nie wirklich mit großer Auslastung unterwegs.


----------



## doedelmeister (2. Dezember 2020)

Kumpel hatte ein gutes 650 Watt Netzteil, lief nicht stabil. Die Lastspitzen haben jedes mal das System zum crashen gebracht. 3080 ist schon anspruchsvoll für Netzteile die vorher mit ner 2080 ohne Probleme lief.


----------



## zeitgeist1234 (2. Dezember 2020)

Naja gut. Ich habe eben Superposition und Cinebench gleichzeitig laufen lassen ca 15 sec. (Kumpel meinte, ich soll das testen  )
war kein absturz.

Ich hab ja auch sonst nicht viel verbaut. 3 ssds, 1 hdd, 4 Lüfter, Ryzen 3700x. 2x 8 gb RAM.

"Kumpel hatte ein gutes 650 Watt Netzteil, lief nicht stabil. Die Lastspitzen haben jedes mal das System zum crashen gebracht. 3080 ist schon anspruchsvoll für Netzteile die vorher mit ner 2080 ohne Probleme lief." - was hat er denn alles verbaut? 10900k + OC?

Um ehrlich zu sein: ich hatte eine 2080 super und die habe  ich Monate lang mit nem e10 500w ohne Probleme betrieben. Habe dann im  Angebot mein Jetziges geholt, weil ein Kumpel das 500w haben wollte.
Genauso wie damals eine r9 390 sapphire nitro am selben NT hing.

Ich warte jetzt ab. Bleibt mir eh nichts anderes übrig, denn das meiste ist ausverkauft.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Dezember 2020)

Ich zitiere mich als Antwort dazu einfach mal selbst:


Olstyle schrieb:


> Sollte es nach dem Wechsel unerklärliche Neustarts geben reicht das NT nicht. Läuft der Rechner durch einfach freuen und weiter machen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Dezember 2020)

zeitgeist1234 schrieb:


> Nee, ich meinte "wann", nicht "wie".


Wenn das Netzteil ausreichend dimensioniert ist wie hier dann ist das "wann":
Wenn der altersbedingte Verschleiß des Netzteiles nach vielen Jahren dazu führt, dass unter Belastung die Spannungen nicht mehr richtig gehalten werden können und eine Schutzfunktion (in aller Regel dann die UVP) das Gerät abschaltet.

Wenn das Netzteil zu klein ist dann ist das "wann":
Sobald die Leistungsaufnahme die Grenzen der OCP überschreitet - bedeutet sofort wenn die Last anliegt.
Das kann sich bei guten Netzteilen noch ein paar Sekunden ziehen da die Geräte ein gewisses "Überschießen" kurzzeitig erlauben bevor sie abschalten (ein 650W SP11 schaltet nicht sofort ab wenn mal zwei Sekunden 700W verlangt werden - BQ gibt auch eine Dauerleistung von 650W und eine Spitzenleistung von 720W an, reell ists sogar nochn bisschen mehr) aber das dauert keine Stunden sondern höchstens ne halbe Minute.


----------



## matti30 (2. Dezember 2020)

mein System zieht, wenn die 3080 saufen darf, um die 500W beim zocken. 650W sollte daher gehen, aber an Oc oder ähnliches ist da nicht mehr zu denken.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Dezember 2020)

Wieso ist da "an OC nicht zu denken"? Du hast ja noch 150+W Luft...

Versteh mich nicht falsch, natürlich ists nicht besonders sinnvoll da noch zu übertakten und das NT an der absoluten Grenze zu betreiben. Aber möglich ist das durchaus, ein 650W-Netzteil ist ja nicht deswegen ein 650er Gerät (mit 720W erlaubter Kurzzeitleistung) weil man bei 500W aufhören muss/soll. Bei hochwertigen Netzteilen kommt dauerhaft und mindestens das stabil an Leistung raus was auf dem Etikett steht. Der "Sicherheitspuffer" den man sich selbst auferlegt hat einige Vorteile, ist aber technisch nicht zwingend notwendig.


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2020)

zeitgeist1234 schrieb:


> Nee, ich meinte "wann", nicht "wie". Also direkt am Anfang des Spieles oder erst nach Stunden?


Der Rechner schaltet ab, wenn die Schutzschaltung des Netzteils greift.
Wann die das macht, kann keiner vorhersagen.


----------



## NuVirus (2. Dezember 2020)

am besten mal mit DSR oä. auflösung hochschrauben und dann nen Game 100% auslasten - bei mir war der Tomb Raider Benchmark etwas zickig (lastet auch CPU gut aus) - gibt ne kostenlose demo in der man den benchmark nutzen kann auf steam.


----------



## zeitgeist1234 (2. Dezember 2020)

NuVirus schrieb:


> am besten mal mit DSR oä. auflösung hochschrauben und dann nen Game 100% auslasten - bei mir war der Tomb Raider Benchmark etwas zickig (lastet auch CPU gut aus) - gibt ne kostenlose demo in der man den benchmark nutzen kann auf steam.


Mach ich die Tage. Rdr2 (125% res.scale und CoD MW (130%) liefen bei wqhd auch vorhin gut. 
Aber hab jetzt auch nicht lange gespielt.


----------



## NuVirus (2. Dezember 2020)

naja halt auf ein niveau das man normal nicht machen würde damit full grafik limit - wie gesagt tomb raider ist da vll ne gute mögichkeit mit 4k oder 5k dsr. 

Aber denke ohne erhöhtes Power Target und OC sollte es da keine Probleme geben.


----------



## Thetiga (3. Dezember 2020)

Ich hab jetzt kurzfristig nen 5600x ergattern können.  Ich denke mal damit werde ich meinem Netzteil vielleicht auch einen kleinen Gefallen tun wenn ich den 2700x Stromfresser in seinen verdienten Ruhestand schicke.


----------



## zeitgeist1234 (4. Dezember 2020)

Andere Frage: ist es möglich die verlegten Kabel des SP an einem Dark Power zu verwenden.
Ein Händler, mit den ich Kontakt hatte sagte nein. Bevor ich die Karte bestellte, hatte ich schonmal beindenenz angefragt und damals meinten sie auch nein. Jetzt hab ich nochmal angerufen und der Kollege von BQ sagt, dass es bei den aktuellen Generationen möglich ist. Was stimmt denn nun? 😀


----------



## Threshold (4. Dezember 2020)

Es gibt bei BeQuiet eine Liste, auf der steht, welche Kabel von welchen Netzteilen miteinander kompatibel sind.


----------



## Nathenhale (4. Dezember 2020)

Mal schauen ob mein Alter schicken mit der 3090 fertig wird die am Montag kommt .


----------



## zeitgeist1234 (5. Dezember 2020)

So. SOTR durchlaufen lassen. 5x.
Wqhd, RT an/aus, dlss an/aus, ultra settings. Framecap und gsync aus. 
Boost bei knapp 1900mhz, Auslastung dee GPU ca 98% .
Keine Abstürze


----------



## Thetiga (8. Dezember 2020)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Mal schauen ob mein Alter schicken mit der 3090 fertig wird die am Montag kommt .


Und? Schon Ergebnisse erzielt?


----------



## Nathenhale (8. Dezember 2020)

Ja läuft . Ist aber auch ein altes 850 watt Netzteile .


----------



## Thetiga (9. Dezember 2020)

Bin jetzt doch wider von 5600x zum 5800x umgeschwungen. Jemand eine Idee wie sich der 5800x im Stromverbrauch gegen meinen aktuellen, bis jetzt problemlos laufenden 2700x schlägt?


----------



## Nathenhale (9. Dezember 2020)

Ich würde sagen ähnlich beides 105 Watt TDP Parts


----------



## Olstyle (9. Dezember 2020)

Stromverbrauch wird nicht zu viel Anders, Hotspot Temperatur wegen 7nm wahrscheinlich spürbar höher.


----------



## Apparatschik (13. Juni 2021)

Ich klinke mich hier auch mal ein, da ich gerade dabei bin einen neuen PC zusammenzustellen, d. h. hochwertiges B550 Mainboard (wahrscheinlich ASUS ProArt), Ryzen 5900x, 32GB RAM (Ballistix 3600), NVMe SSD WD Black SN850, evt. noch eine normale Festplatte, CPU Lüfter Noctua NH-U12A (ist bereits vorhanden), Grafikkarte Zotac 1060 (vorerst).

Als Netzteil hatte ich das Seasonic Prime TX 650 ins Auge gefasst. Ich habe mit Seasonic sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht (Service, X-Series bei meinem Sohn verbaut) und auch die meisten Reviews bescheinigen vor allem der Prime-Serie von Seasonic Ausnahmequalitäten. Letztlich ist mir hier wirklich nichts Negatives aufgefallen, im Gegensatz zu den üblichen Konkurrenten.

Da ich den Rechner überwiegend zum Arbeiten nutze (Mails, Office, Surfen, Webex, Notensatzprogramm Finale), liegt meisten keine hohe Last an, weswegen ich ein Netzteil bevorzuge, welches auch im niedrigen Lastbereich eine hohe Effizienz aufweise. Das genannte liegt hier ganz weit vorne.  Auf der anderen Seite hat dieses Netzteil auch nach oben gehörige Reserven. Laut Kitguru knapp 900 Watt maximum Load, d. h. fast 150 Watt über der Nennleistung. Auch das ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal. Die übrigen vergleichbaren Netzteilen (z. B. BQ Dark Power 12 750) schalten beits ca. 60 Watt über der Nennleistung aufgrund ihrer Schutzschaltung ab, d. h. bei der Maximallast beträgt die Differenz lediglich läppische 20 Watt. Jetzt weiß ich allerdings nicht ganz, wie lange man mit diesem Netzteil über die Nennleistung gehen kann/sollte, da eine dauerhafte Überlastung ja wohl zu einer Verkürzung der Lebensdauer führt. Aktuell nutze ich noch ein passives Platinum SuperFlower mit 500 Watt Nennleistung, welches aber auch bei Bedarf 100 Watt mehr liefert (sog. OC Potenzial lauf Hersteller). Ich vermute mal das Seasonic ist da ähnlich einzuordnen.

Wenn sich das alles so verhält, wie ich vermute, dann müsste man doch bei meiner geplanten Rechnerkonfiguration auch getrost eine 300 Watt Grafikkarte betreiben können, da das Netzteil ohnehin nur dann über die Nennleistung von 650 Watt gehen müsste, wenn die genannten Lastspitzen auftreten. Abgesehen davon spiele ich sowieso nur sporadisch am Computer. Vermutlich werde ich als nächstes die 2070 Super meines Sohnes übernehmen, wenn der sich eine Grafikkarte der aktuellen Serie zulegt. Danach würde mir wahrscheinlich eh' eine 3070 reichen, wenn die mal irgendwann bezahlbar geworden sind. Grafikkarten, die 300 Watt und mehr verbraten, würde ich erst einmal vermeiden. Insofern ist meine Fragestellung auch eher theoretischer Natur.

Ach ja, falls jetzt mir jemand rät, beim Seasonic einfach eine Nummer größer zu wählen, um für alle Eventualitäten gerüstet zu sein. Daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht. Hier ist mir einfach nur der Preisaufschlag zu hoch. Ist wohl der Verbrauchsexplosion bei den Grafikkarten zu verdanken. Während man bislang immer davon ausging, dass ein 650 Watt Netzteil für einen Single GPU Betrieb locker ausreicht, gilt diese Weisheit inzwischen anscheinend nicht mehr.


----------



## Apparatschik (13. Juni 2021)

Ich habe soeben meine Rechnerkonfiguration in den Seasonic Wattage Calculator eingegeben, und zwar "nur" mit der RTX2070 Super bzw. der RTX3070. Ergebnis: Untergrenze 750 Watt. Mit der RTX3080 geht es bei 1000 Watt los. Das finde ich schon ziemlich seltsam bzw. wie lässt sich denn das noch erklären? Der Ryzen 9 5900X ist zwar schon ein sehr ordentlicher Prozessor, aber mit 105 TDP doch noch kein Stromfresser. Abgesehen davon, dass selbst Nvidia mit den Netzteilempfehlungen deutlich bescheidener unterwegs ist.  Das verstehe wer will.


----------



## Apparatschik (15. Juni 2021)

Ich habe inzwischen Seasonic angeschrieben und eine eher lapidare Antwort erhalten, in der wiederum auf deren Calculator hingewiesen wird. Inzwischen tendiere ich ohnehin zu einem Multi-Rail-Netzteil (z. B. Dark Power 12 750W), da mir die Absicherung des Systems an dieser Stelle wichtiger ist, als die Power. Abgesehen davon kann man bei Bedarf das genannte Be Quiet NT auf Single Rail umschalten. Nach allem was ich zu Single/Multi-Rail gelesen habe, finde ich ein Single Rail 750 W oder gar 850 W schon ein wenig bedenklich. Wenn jemand hierzu eine andere Meinung hat oder findet, dass auch die hochwattigen Seasonic-Netzteile sicher sind, kann er das hier gerne kundtun.


----------



## IICARUS (15. Juni 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> So lange du die Karte stock betreibst und kein irres "schiebe die TDP in astronomische Höhen"-Customdesign kaufst läuft ne RTX3080 auch an einem guten 550W-Netzteil.


Lief bei mir aber nicht, zwar hatte ich mit einem Strommessgerät nur eine gesamte Leistungsaufnahme von etwa 500 Watt, aber ich konnte kein Spiel mehr laufen lassen, ohne das mir der Rechner ausging. Selbst das Setzen auf ein Powerlimit auf 50% ließ zwar den Rechner nicht nach kurzer Zeit ausgehen, aber meist konnte ich keine richtige Spielrunde durchhalten, da mir der Rechner dennoch ausging.

Mit meinem neuen 850 Watt Netzteil läuft nun alles sehr gut.
Wobei auch 750 Watt ausgereicht hätten. Übrigens hatte ich auch leichtes Spulenfiepen mit dem 550 Watt Netzteil, was mit dem neuen komplett weg ist.

Mit 650 Watt würde ich es aber zunächst austesten, denn damit könnte es noch gehen. Neu kaufen kann man später ja immer noch, sollte der Rechner doch damit abschalten.

EDIT: Habe nicht gesehen, das eine neue Frage eingestellt wurde, mein Beitrag bezog sich auf den TS, mit einer 3080 Grafikkarte.


Apparatschik schrieb:


> Der Ryzen 9 5900X ist zwar schon ein sehr ordentlicher Prozessor, aber mit 105 TDP doch noch kein Stromfresser.


TDP ist nicht gleich Leistungsaufnahme und wenn das Mainboard nicht auf 105 Watt begrenzt ist, wird dein Prozessor auch mehr Watt ziehen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Juni 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Lief bei mir aber nicht, zwar hatte ich mit einem Strommessgerät nur eine gesamte Leistungsaufnahme von etwa 500 Watt, aber ich konnte kein Spiel mehr laufen lassen, ohne das mir der Rechner ausging. Selbst das Setzen auf ein Powerlimit auf 50% ließ zwar den Rechner nicht nach kurzer Zeit ausgehen, aber meist konnte ich keine richtige Spielrunde durchhalten, da mir der Rechner dennoch ausging.


Wenn das so ist hatte entweder dein Netzteil schon einen weg oder es war eines der berüchtigten Seasonicserie, die mit Spannungsspitzen so überhaupt nicht klarkam. 

Dass solche NTs aber generell ausreichen hat Igor in eiben großen Testparcours aber gezeigt.


----------



## IICARUS (15. Juni 2021)

Mein Netzteil war in Ordnung und lief mit einer 2080 Super zusammen mit meinem 9900K zuvor vollkommen ohne Probleme. Netzteil war sogar ein be quiet! Dark Power PRO 11 mit 550W. Zumindest gab es zuvor keine Anzeichen dazu. Das Netzteil hatte ich 2017 gekauft gehabt.

Habe aber auch noch einiges an Laufwerke (nur SSDs, keine HDDs), Pumpe + 15 Lüfter und auch RGBs daran am Laufen.


----------

